# Older Cockapoo



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, 

I am looking to get an older Cockapoo (8months to a 1yr old) in around May/June time.

Does anyone know where I could look to find older Cockapoo's please?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

When I looked yesterday there were two on Preloved and one on Gumtree
around this age. Remember to enter cockapoo and cockerpoo in to the
search engine as this brings up different results.
None of the ad's mentions any health testing etc.. so make sure you ask all the right questions. Good luck.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Woo .. do you have a type of colour in mind? 

You could try preloved or gumtree I think its called .. but be just be careful where you buy a dog from ... 

Also I think Sarah and Shirley's Cockapoo Owners Club has a rehoming section  

I may know of someone wanting to rehome a 6 month old cockapoo too, let me know xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

You can try keeping an out out on places like; preloved, gumtree, wicked...
They all occasionally have adverts of people selling older cockapoos for whatever reason.
Keep us updated  & i'm sure if anyone finds any adverts they will post them on here for you. I will have a quick look later


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi,

Someone posted this link on a thread on here recently 

http://www.gumtree.com/p/pets/a-gorgeous-playful-blackwhite-cockapoo/94450085


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for those replys. I do have concerns about getting an older dog, why is the person selling? Where did they originally get the dog from? Etc etc............I would have to be very indepth in my questions for the seller.

Jojo, I don't have a big preference on colour just not keen on solid black, any other colour would be ok. Is the 6month puppy to go now? I wasn't looking to get one for another 4ish months.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hi woo, Welcome to the forum....I would say if you aren't wanting one for another 4ish months...then wait to look untill you are ready....older dogs go faster, they don't have a waiting period as there is usually a reason people need to sell them, even if it is moving or allergies.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

You're probably best off waiting & having a look in a few months if you're not wanting one for a while... The older cockapoos that get advertised for sale seem to be snapped up pretty quickly generally, so looking now probably wouldn't be very helpful to you.

But you have the websites to keep an eye on incase you find the perfect one a little early  You can always ring up the sellers & check with them indepth about why they're selling & where the dog was from & what health tests the parents had done etc.

You could always keep an eye out in rescues, however you wouldn't have the knowledge of the breeder or any health tests goig down that route, and also i've not seen many in rescues, I only saw one in many tears, although I don't look at them all. So maybe try having a look down that route as well, I would think that goig through that process would take a while so maybe best to start looking at that now if you thought you'd like to rescue.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey... I know you might not be looking just yet, but had a look through a website & found a few older cockapoos for sale, so thought i'd copy the links incase you wanted a look.

http://pets.wickedin.co.uk/link/5898967 (He looks lovely & well behaved!)
http://pets.wickedin.co.uk/link/5618355 (Looks lovely but not much info)
http://pets.wickedin.co.uk/link/4805234 (Says ideally without other pets though)

There were others, but looks like they've already been sold as the ad has been removed!


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi there, we recently adoped an older Cockapoo - 4 yrs old, so much older than you are looking at. We ideally wanted one around 2 years old but we held out for a dog that fitted in with our working circumstances etc, etc. We were offered lots of dogs (for free, three Labradoodles and others) that would quite obviously have probably suffered with separation anxiety being left while we were out at work.

I look at private ads with caution. When I was looking (after unsuccessfully managing to get a doggie from rescue centres, due to working hours - I'm a believer of giving a home to a dog that needs one..), lots of people were selling Cockapoo's for a very high sum that were one year plus. Personally, I have the view that if you are re-homing a dog for good reasons, then yes, ask a sum of money to ensure that he / she goes to a good home, but if they are asking for like £500 then they really are (not all I'm sure, but most) probably selling their dog for money reasons. 

I am probably guilty of not asking enough questions when we went to see Parker but our little fella was with his previous family from a pup and we spoke, and exchanged lots of info and photo's by email prior to our visit. I would definitetly, like most have said, ask lots of questions if you are buying an older dog.

And as others have said, it really is pointless looking privately until you are ready to commit - they go fast, especially Cockapoos!!!!

Good luck when your search begins

I will be doing a little story for the Cockapoo Owners Club (UK) when I get a chance, we spent a very long time in search for a doggie!


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

hello i am new here , and also looking for a slightly older cockapoo, woo is the 6 mth old one still available? we are a family of five, with a female x already, she is 6, our youngest child is 13. look forward to your reply !


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

crazy lady said:


> hello i am new here , and also looking for a slightly older cockapoo, woo is the 6 mth old one still available? we are a family of five, with a female x already, she is 6, our youngest child is 13. look forward to your reply !


Hi & welcome! 
I think lola24 (katie) on here knew someone sellinga pup around 6 months old, however not sure what is going on with that now, haven't heard an update (not sure if that's the same one JoJo is talking about - you could always PM her?)

Good luck finding the perfect older 'poo to match your family


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

If youre looking for an older cockapoo around may then you would be best to look at that time because anyone selling an older pup/adult would be advertising in the hope of selling the dog at that time.i have sadly noticed an increase in older cockapoos for sale recently xxx


----------

